# Remember Apple Blossom toilet water?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 26, 2016)

My Mom allowed me to wear only Apple Blossom toilet water. I remember Tangee lipstick as well, I could wear it as long as it was light pink. There also was a hair rinse that came in capsule form. I think Nestle put it out. You put the capsule contents in water and washed your hair in it. The color was horrible but did wash out. I used it just before going to bed. The next morning all the color had come off on my Mom's nice white pillow case with the hand crochet edges that my Grandmother had done. She had not given me permission to do this and definitely was not happy. As I remember the color washed right out of my hair but the pillow case needed quite a few bleachings before it disappeared and my Grandma's edging never looked the same.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

I definitely remember Tangee lipstick!

I can't say I remember Apple Blossom, but I recall the term "toilet water", which now seems weird!

Your pillow case story reminded me of the time I went to bed with a huge wad of bubble gum in my mouth. I was about 7. Woke up the next morning and I was afraid to get out of bed because _my hair was stuck to the pillow!!!  _My poor mom had to deal with that while trying to get several kids ready to try to catch the school bus.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2016)

Why did they ever call it "toilet water"?

My dog drinks toilet water!


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, I definitely remember the hair dye capsules.  I used it once and once only.  It took forever for my mother to stop yelling at me about the pillow case.  Did we grow up in the same house?  Well, at least your mother let you wear lipstick.....


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Why did they ever call it "toilet water"?
> 
> My dog drinks toilet water!



Eau d'toilette in French.  Eau means water. Toilette meant the whole process of getting ready - washing, perfuming, fixing yourself up.  

Thus, French for smell'um-good.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> Yes, I definitely remember the hair dye capsules.  I used it once and once only.  It took forever for my mother to stop yelling at me about the pillow case.  Did we grow up in the same house?  Well, at least your mother let you wear lipstick.....



jujube, I think there was a conspiracy between Mother's of the 50's. We all seemed to have the same problems. As far as the lipstick, the shade of pink I was allowed to wear was so light you couldn't tell if it was on or off. Most of these products were bought in Woolworth department store,or as we called it, the five and 10. I remember the fake finger nails that came with glue also.


----------



## imp (Jan 26, 2016)

Anybody remember "Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White"?  In Billboard Top 40 Charts for 26 weeks, in Number One for 10 weeks! Done by Perez Prado. This was the SECOND top-selling hit single of ALL TIME! 

Can you guess what song made the absolute top spot, forever? It's hard to believe, considering the soft, melodious rendition of Prado.   imp

https://youtu.be/3Q4ywIHLAcQ


----------



## lydiag (Jan 26, 2016)

The top song might have been "White Christmas"...... I listen to the 40s channel on Sirius a lot, and Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White was just on!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2016)

A  principal of a small middle school had a problem with a few of the  older girls starting to use lipstick.  When applying it in the bathroom  they would then press their lips to the mirror and leave lip prints. 

Before it got out of hand he thought of a way to stop it.  He gathered  all the girls together that wore lipstick and told them he wanted to  meet with them in the ladies room at 2pm. They gathered at 2pm and found  the principal and the school custodian waiting for them. 

The principal explained that it was becoming a problem for the custodian  to clean the mirror every night.  He said he felt the ladies did not  fully understand just how much of a problem it was and he wanted them to  witness just how hard it was to clean. 

The custodian then demonstrated.  He took a long brush on a handle out  of a box.  He then dipped the brush in the nearest toilet, moved to the  mirror and proceeded to remove the lipstick. 

That was the last day the girls pressed their lips on the mirror.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> A  principal of a small middle school had a problem with a few of the  older girls starting to use lipstick.  When applying it in the bathroom  they would then press their lips to the mirror and leave lip prints.
> 
> Before it got out of hand he thought of a way to stop it.  He gathered  all the girls together that wore lipstick and told them he wanted to  meet with them in the ladies room at 2pm. They gathered at 2pm and found  the principal and the school custodian waiting for them.
> 
> ...



What a fantastic solution to the problem! Not many principals today would think of that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

I vaguely remember my mother using Apple Blossom toilet water.  Imp, that was one of my mother's favorite tunes! :sentimental:


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

I did not intend to interrupt the "flow of thought" regarding toilet water, but the blossoms idea simply intervened!   imp


----------



## Cookie (Jan 27, 2016)

In my high school, the science students occasionally let loose a foul smelling sulfur bomb to everyone's great olfactory upset, we called it Apple Blossom.:disgust:


----------

